# Fulgrim



## slaine69

got some more time to work on the old Primarch pics and this is the result, I tried to do something different from the usual pics of Fulgrim because the armour he's usually in is just to detatched from power armour buuuuut that said some of the bits and pieces were just too cool looking to leave out, hope you guys like it and cheers as always for the comments


----------



## LukeValantine

Is that pre heresy Fulgrim?


----------



## slaine69

kinda mid-heresy I figure, he's got the demon sword, but he's not a demon yet


----------



## Decimus

Slaine, you're talent is R-I-D-iculous!


----------



## Ferrus Manus

Wow!... you are seriously one of the best artists i know, fantastic work again.. :victory:


----------



## shaantitus

You have certainly captured him. Fine work indeed.
Sorry but I cannot rep you for this one as I just repped you for Primarch Norris.


----------



## slaine69

Fulgrim with revised colour and sword
aaaaaah thats better


----------



## Blackheart_101

Great detail and colouring. +rep


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Great Work again, I love the Anathame.


----------



## juddski

love the detail slaine and the overall pic looks awsome


----------



## DarKnightWarlord

Excellent work. The retouch definitely captures the mist/smoke of Laeran.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Awesome stuff dude!
+rep


----------



## unxpekted22

the face on the kneepad scares me more than the evil primarch lol


----------



## ShadowMatt

Incredible work - very atmospheric.


----------



## mcmuffin

excellent work + rep. what medium do you use?


----------



## slaine69

cheers guys totally stoked you like the pic and really appreciate you taking the time to look 

mcmuffin - I use photoshop CS3 and a tiny A5 wacom bamboo


----------



## papa nurgle

your work amazes me! how long have you been doing this for?


----------



## Warlock in Training

Damn your good.


----------



## slaine69

:update: I just done a new picture of Fulgrim, ya know, after reading Fulgrim, anyways hope you like it,

Ostians' foul memory


----------



## thisisaguard111

damn...*speechless*


----------



## Angel of Blood

That is unbelievable


----------



## clever handle

are all the images broken links for anyone else? I've seen & loved your stuff everywhere else & Fulgrim is my boy... je suis ca va mal!


----------



## TheAllFather

You should totally do the scene where they are in the theater playing when the Noise Marines and Daemonettes murder everyone.


----------



## Physt

Amazing work!

Love the small touches of the piercings and rings for suspension... very Fulgrim!


----------



## Midge913

Excellent work! + reppage


----------



## DrinCalhar

You are worthy to make an image of a Primarch.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro

I seen this pic on many other websites. Is it really yours


----------

